# Happy Sweet 16 to my Candy



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Nancy, what a special special gift to have your girl at 16. Happy birthday sweetheart.... you are a very special blessing. I hope you two have a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, dear one. What a special gift to have your darlin' girl with you for so long. I wholeheartedly agree with your vet. It sounds like she'll be around another 16 years! We can hope!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is so wonderful!! 

we'll celebrate Candy's b-day, too


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow......Happy 16th Birthday Candy!!!!


----------



## Tofi (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy birthday to Candy!! She's too blessed because she has YOU that care about her so much!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Every day is a gift. Happy sweet 16 Candy girl.... how about a current photo of her to go along with this thread?


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

I love this forum thank you for your birthday wishes to Candy


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Happy Sweet 16!!! Is she getting a car?! Hehehe


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy 16th sweet Candy! So glad you both have had each other for the past 15 years. What a treasure!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Candy - wishing you many more!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy birthday Candy!! How special that you've had your girl for so many wonderful years  I'd love to see a picture of her!!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Every day is a gift. Happy sweet 16 Candy girl.... how about a current photo of her to go along with this thread?


I can't figure that out, I do have current pics of Candy on my page


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wonderful! Happy Birthday Sweet Candy! Such a cute name and so fitting right before Valentine's day!

16 is a wonderful achievement in this breed. You done good Mama!

Here's your smiling sugar faced girl!









(Just copy/paste the link under her picture(s) )


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you for posting a pic and I DID FIGURE IT OUT


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy sweet 16 Candy your a special girl your a teenager now,


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, how fortunate you are to still have your sweet, pretty baby. I love her sugar face! Happy, happy birthday sweet girl!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday Candy, your a good lookin' girl.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Candy! I want your secret to long life........


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy 16th birthday, pretty girl. Keep on doing what you're doing and I hope we'll celebrate your 17th next year


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy, Happy Birthday - you are a "special" girl.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet girl.


----------



## Cara (Jul 1, 2009)

How lovely. Candy must have had an amazing and happy life....hope there's more happy years to come...she's beautiful and a credit to you


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candy!! What a beautiful girl you are.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Sweet 16th Birthday Candy!! arty: You are a very special girl and your mom is blessed to have you as a loving companion for 15 years. I hope we can all be so fortunate.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Candy! You are a beautiful and special girl. I hope you are spoiled on your special day.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday Candy! What a sweet face! I'm so happy that you two have had each other for 15 years, that is wonderful! Wishing you many more birthdays Candy!!


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Happy Sweet Sixteen Candy! I just love Golden Oldies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You are so blessed to be able to share your lives together for so long. May you have many many more. She is a gorgeous golden oldie. Give her a big kiss from all her fans here on the forum.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet, sweet girl. You look fantastic ! We love your name. And we do think you should get a car or at least some Frosty Paws! Hope you had a wonderful day. Now that your Mommy knows how to add pictures, we hope to see lots more .


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy 16th Birthday Candy *** what a girl !!!


----------



## halfmoon (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats is wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow! Happy 16th birthday Candy. She looks wonderful


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet Candy! May all our dogs follow your example and enjoy a long, happy life.
Your cat is beautiful too. (I had to laugh at his/her expression because it looked to me like the cat was saying "So, what's so special about her". lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Candy is beautiful! Happy Birthday +1 since I am late to the party.

I hope you had a great time celebrating Candy's birthday. Since it is the weekend, maybe you can do a little celebrating today too.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Happy 16th birthday "a day late" you very special and beautiful girlarty::smooch:


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes I'm smiling,all ur posts are wonderful..I sure do feel the love from all of you. Candy will be receiving a ton of treats today as well. Warmly Nancy


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Happy Birthday Candy... Wow 16, and no wrinkles


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Candy, hope you have some lovely pressies


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Happy Sweet 16 to such a beautiful girl! What a wonderful gift to have her still healthy and happy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad you posted a photo... love those white faces.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Sweet 16 and still a cutie!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow 16! That's incredible. Happy birthday Candy!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh...I forgot to tell you earlier...Tuff Dog says he is partial to the older girls and sends a Roo Rooo and a :smooch:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry I missed Candy's birthday!! How wonderful that she is happy and healthy at 16!!
Hope you enjoyed your birthday you darling girl!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday Candy! What a sweet looking girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Happy birthday Candy what a lovely girl you are.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Candy! What a great run!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I missed this thread its first time around so I'm wishing Candy a very belated sweet 16 too  I love her name - a sweet name for a sweet girl! Wishing her many more good years with you!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy, HAPPY Birthday to Candy! Bless you!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Have a wonderful birthday Candy, what a great milestone, she looks great!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

How great that is. Happy sweet 16, Candy and thank Nancy for your wonderful care.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy big day Candy! I told Buddy who will be 14 in june that he get a convertable when he turns 16. I"ll drive it for hom ofcourse!
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Woo hoo! Go Candy! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful birthday girl! What an amazing, long life you've shared! Enjoy each moment!


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, thank you all for the wonderful warm wishes on Candy's 16th birthday.
The lasy 4 days she's has taken a turn for the worst. Her behind legs are getting very unbalanced, and it's very difficult for Candy to get up. I'm going to see how she does the next few days and if not any better, she'll be going over the rainbow. 
love to all Nancy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this about Candy. I hope she gets better and you have some more good time together.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Candy is just having a bad day, and nothing serious, hugs to your girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear Candy had a difficult day. I hope she is better today. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Rctriplefresh5! (Mar 24, 2010)

cangolden said:


> I still can't believe Candy is sweet 16 today. She's been by my side for 15 yrs ,since I adopted her at 1. I've been concerned for abt a year and my vet keeps saying ,as long as she's eating ,able to go outside and wags her tail when you come home..she's healthy and happy.
> I have several dogs at the rainbow bridge, so I feel I'll know when it's time.
> So today I'm celebrating w/ Candy and am blessed, she's still by my side.
> Candy's mom
> ...


how old is nancy?
how do you have pictures of her mom if shes adopted? anyway its awesome you adopted and now youve had eachother for 15years.
congrats.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

16? My word, she's doing well. Congrats to her and you for looking after her so well.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Happy birthday, Candy!
(We have a couple very impressive birthdays here at the forum! )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet Candy left for the bridge several days ago, guys, but I'm sure she and her mama appreciate your kind words

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=74816


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

That was so sad to read about her leaving so soon after turning another great year.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

moverking said:


> Sweet Candy left for the bridge several days ago, guys, but I'm sure she and her mama appreciate your kind words
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=74816


 
Okay, I'm an idiot. I remembered that thread, but for some reason thought this was a different member.
I'm sorry.


----------



## cangolden (Oct 12, 2009)

Please don't be sorry.. I'm touched by the love on 
this forum.
Nancy


----------



## doug31 (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy sweet 16!


----------

